

BizDev Tip for Starbucks: Convenient Sponsored Power Sockets - gubatron
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gubatron/4814626313/

======
byoung2
Sounds similar to what Samsung did at colleges and airports:

[http://www.businesswire.com/portal/site/home/permalink/?ndmV...](http://www.businesswire.com/portal/site/home/permalink/?ndmViewId=news_view&newsId=20100417005022&newsLang=en)

